# 10 gallon stand and canopy



## rtman (Nov 19, 2007)

i was wondering if anyone has ever tried to build a stand and canopy for a 10 gal tank , i cant afford a big tank , i know its a small tank but it might look neat.


----------



## Aquatic_Fan (Nov 30, 2007)

rtman said:


> i was wondering if anyone has ever tried to build a stand and canopy for a 10 gal tank , i cant afford a big tank , i know its a small tank but it might look neat.



Nope never tried. Iv always kept my 10gal on a littel tabel next to my 40gal. Nothing special


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

If you were going with a smaller tank, Maybe think about a larger stand that houses the tank within a larger cabinet. Maybe a cabinet below, cabinet doors above allowing access to the top (lights, feeding ect.) then quarter round bookshelves up either side. How sweet would that look !?!?!?!


----------



## rtman (Nov 19, 2007)

Never thought of that , that would look cool. thanks SKAustin


----------

